# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Seksuele voorlichting

## harrieindewarrie

Hallo, 

Er is geen aparte categorie voor dit onderwerp, dus "gooi" ik het maar hier neer.

Ik ben er een paar dagen geleden achter gekomen (via "Geschiedenis" in IE) dat onze kinderen (zoon van 13 en dochter van 11), als wij niet in de buurt zijn, het Net afstruinen naar 18+ sites en dus filmpjes te zien krijgen die niet echt voor hen geschikt zijn (porno). 
Met andere woorden, ze beginnen zich te interesseren voor seks, of hoe ik het dan moet omschrijven. 
Nou heb ik al wel begrepen uit een interview, dat ik laatst op tv gezien heb, dat het geen nut heeft om "er voor te gaan zitten" en een gesprek te beginnen, want dat schrikt alleen maar af. 

Dus bij deze de vraag of er misschien een film of documentaire is die we eerst kunnen gaan kijken om "in the mood" te komen. 

Andere tips zijn ook meer dan welkom. 

Alvast bedankt, 

Sjaak.

----------


## brenpasbeau

www.neukendoejezo.nl
volgens mij was dat de site ook voor pubers.

----------


## Nouker

Ik had dit een keer ergens op tv gezien.
Hier zie je een beetje wat sex in houd enzo, en wat er allemaal is... =P
www.hoehetmoet.nl/

----------

